# dumb kids caught and beaten up



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

Well guys, my friend couple days ago threw a party at his house since his parents went out of town. He has a 100 gallon tank setup with couple of red's in there. While most people were outside partying, some people were inside. As i was walking to the bathroom, the side of my eye caught 2 eye shadows inside his living room. As i walked into the living room i caught 2 dumb kids pouring 2 bottles of pepsi inside the piranha tank. I walked up to one of them grabbed them threw them across the living room onto the couch and pushed the other one in the corner of the room and called my friends cell phone so he can come inside the house and see what happen to his tank. As my friend walks into the livingroom, he sees his tank is all brown full of pepsi and the bottles on the floor..he walks up to the guy in the corner of the wall and starting throwing swings at him and kept hitting him and hitting him and hitting him until the guy finally knocked out for a minute or so. The other guy tried to run away and i grabbed him threw him in the other corner of the wall and started hitting him until couple of people inside the house came and broke up the fight. As we kicked them both out the house, couple of my other drunk friends were in a fighting mood and they ran outside and beat those guys up for another 5 minutes. After that was over, my friend kicked everyone out the party and ended it at 10:50ish pm, we tried cleaning the tank with syphon's, but it was too late. The piranhas started to slowly die...RIP. My friend is still depressed after raising his piranhas since they were a juvenile. Were still planning on finding those 2 dumba$$ guys and beating them to death. His piranhas have been buried in his backyard and his tank is fully cleaned out. He has replaced the filters and has to start all over again with new gravel and water.









You think those 2 guys deserve more beating or did they already have enough?









Hopefully i didnt post in wrong area.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

that's so wrong! yea i would have been enraged and kicked the crap out of them too. but prolly not as bad. i would def have made them pay for the damages. if someone tried that to my tank here at school i would go off! so ya know what, they got what they deserved! grr! stupid assclowns!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

2 punks pooring pepsi in a tank? thats your pet man, thats like kicking a dog or something, or course those kids were rightfully beat! i bet theyll think twice before doing some stupid sh*t in someone elses home!
sorry to hear the piranha were lost man. if i were you id leave it be now. justice was served as best it could be. theres nothing that will fill that anger dude, just leave it be so something legal doesnt start, get me? 
anyways, good luck to you and your buddy man. all the best


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> 2 punks pooring pepsi in a tank? thats your pet man, thats like kicking a dog or something, or course those kids were rightfully beat! i bet theyll think twice before doing some stupid sh*t in someone elses home!
> sorry to hear the piranha were lost man. if i were you id leave it be now. justice was served as best it could be. theres nothing that will fill that anger dude, just leave it be so something legal doesnt start, get me?
> anyways, good luck to you and your buddy man. all the best


yah, i think were planning to leave the way it is. I mean they got enough out of us, im sure karma will give them more. BUt thx_


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

you were totally in the right to kick the sh*t out of them. Glad you guys did.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I once had a buddy throw my cat into my pool, and I threw him through a fance. True story (fence was old and weather-worn).


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I would have done the same thing. After f*cking them up I would have made them both drink a big ass glass of tank water. Sounds like they got what they deserved and my advice would be to let it go from this point on.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Sounds like you already settled the score well enouff... but of course no amount of beatings will ever ease the pain for the losses. It is a good thing that you caught them in the act so that the dues could be paid by the SOBs.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah...killing might be going a little far..they got wut they deserved...lol iof the Ps wernt dying u coulda stuck their hands in the tank hahaha that woulda bin funny...little pay back from the fish!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* Topic moved to piranha discussion forum







Since this is going about piranha's and we don't need this 'we beat two kids up thread' in the non-piranha section and I doubt in the piranha forums as well.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry about the fish. I caught people putting a bunch of Pepperoni slices in my P tank once.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

wow that's just uncalled for. i'd have thrown them a beating too. i love my pets more than people.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry about your loss.

Im glad to hear that you caught them. Imagine how sick you would feel if you never got to teach them a lesson. To me its just as bad as someone shooting your dog. If you didnt beat them up you probobly would of had a chance at prosecuting them, but most likely it would be laughed at because they were fish.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree completely with Steve, a Piranha is still a pet, no matter because it's a fish, but that is the way that they would see it through legal terms.

Those kids had what was coming to them.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

Nicky said:


> I agree completely with Steve, a Piranha is still a pet, no matter because it's a fish, but that is the way that they would see it through legal terms.
> 
> Those kids had what was coming to them.


Considered animal cruelty?


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

do what my bro did, when i was on holiday a couple of years ago he caught some low life stealing little bits of my car. just some crome badges. he beat the guy up then took his wallet off him, took out £75.00 for the damages to the paint and also noted his address and name from his driving license and said if anything else happened to my car of house he would set fire to his home. obviously my brother wouldnt really have set fire to the guys place but he sh*t him up pretty bad and even know when we see this guy he will cross the street from us.

try to get some money off them for the equipment and fish. prob too late now as youve given them a good slap already but worth a go.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Yup i would ov kicked the crap owt ov dem too man fuckin insult is dat


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i fuckin hate wen people mess wit my tank...i would have beat their ass too....u should let it go now tho unless they try messin wit u or ur buddy again good job


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i would now make them pay for the costs of a couple more redz the same time and anythign else he had to replace


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Rightfully deserved what they were given. I live in a party house too and that is my main concern. I really dont wanna know what would happen if I caught somone fricken around with my P's. I have had a few close calls but nothing as serious as that. Sorry for your amigos loss man.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

when i used to throw parties i would raise the water in the tank so no splasshing could be heard then cover the tank with a huge sheet


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

THats fucked up me and haseeb would have killed them


----------



## sneepizzle (Oct 21, 2005)

thats bullshit kill the little douschbag mother fuckers


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

good sh*t man, they deserved being beaten to a pulp. they deserved a beating for the punitive damages also. how old were these lil bastards?


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i woulda made them drink the tank water


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Ouch, that sounds nasty!
I would react the same way you did, I would also get them to pay ALL that was toxicated 
by the Pepsis. Even if money cant replace them, he at least doesnt have to pay for that shitty prank.


----------



## keaton (Oct 31, 2005)

i would of beat there asses just as bad so bad they would never want to show there faces again. i agree with what u did. i am currently raising to reds from when they were a 1/2 inch and now they are around 3 inches. i love them to death and would of punished anyone would would try to hurt them


----------



## rafchester (Feb 4, 2004)

f*ck yea,dumb assclowns hurting someones pets. thats like setting fire to a dog or setting fire to someones lil brother.if it was me, i would have gone Punisher style on them with an electric drill but thats just me and im just sick


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

MLK said:


> i woulda made them drink the tank water


hahahaha, good one.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

f*cking kill them


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

I dont really know what were going to do next, we cant report to the police because we beat the living sh*t out of them..but i think were going to scare them to death to pay for all the equipment and fish they killed. My friend spent over $600+ setting that 100 gallon tank up just for his lil piranhas. He live plants in there, all of them died. The same guy who hooked him up with the piranhas is no longer around to sell them to us..he was a private breeder. We live in California, so we cant find any around stores since its illegal.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry about your misfortunes.









Moved to Lounge.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

If it was my tank they ruined, I made sure they pay for everything. Price for a new tank, filters, piranhas. Im talking about high end equipments here and caribes. 
So I would have them sign a paper work stating they own me $500.00 For all the damages. 
W/ small claims court under $50.00. Hey at least you have extra $450.00 for new tank and equipment. and used the old one for a solo sera species.

See, Im not into violence. bec. it can easily back fire on you and they suing you for $1,000 's of dollars for pain and suffering and you know how the court system works. Its all wacked. 
Remember that guy that caught this dude stealing from his pickup truck and he beat him to death w/ a baseball bat. He end up paying for all the damages and pain/suffering which translate to probably paying the thieft for the rest of his life.

This is 2005 folks violence is not the only option now, but get them where it hurts most "the all mighty $$$$$.
Both then again how many people would think logic if there pet has been abused/killed.

Just Hope you dont get a lawsuit in the near future.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> If it was my tank they ruined, I made sure they pay for everything. Price for a new tank, filters, piranhas. Im talking about high end equipments here and caribes.
> So I would have them sign a paper work stating they own me $500.00 For all the damages.
> W/ small claims court under $50.00. Hey at least you have extra $450.00 for new tank and equipment. and used the old one for a solo sera species.
> 
> ...


Its ok, after lawsuit, time to pull out the 9mm and 12 guage shotguns.







There not going to sue us, their shitless scared. I mean they know it themselfs what they did and how much it hurt my friend, but payback is a bitch.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

this makes me wonder how harmful pepsi must be for humans to drink. if a couple bottles mixed with 100 gallons of water can kill p's which are supposedly tough fish it can't be all that good to drink either. that phosphoric acid must have been what did it though


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Read the last line of my sig. It was true 8 months ago when my ex roommate almost killed my P and its still true today.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

someone should have jacked their wallets for you. anyways, what filters are you runnin? could the sugar damage them as well? sry for your loss. i think those punks had enough beating tho...a good mugging wouldnt hurt


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn, by the sounds of it, you guys probably left those two idiots close to near-death. Serves them right.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

That pisses me off, I wish I was there, I'd beat some ass too. I hate dumbasses like that.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

What in the pepsi killed the fish? I mean, it's water, carbon, sugar, caramel...what killed them?


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

if some one did that to my tank i would have done worst, i would have f*ck them up till you cant tell who they are then get a knife and carve dumb f*ck in there four head. i hate it when people do stupid sh*t like that


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wish i was there to assist you and your friend.

the little bastards deserve everythign they got..and a bit more.

its like some idiot coming to your house and feeding your dog antifreeze...

i would have grabbed the kid and dunked his head repeatedly in the water. then beat the f*ck out of him...then dunk him again.

whenever there are younger ppl at my house. i tell them to stay the f*ck away from my tanks.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Violence was for sure the only reasonable course of actions. I can only imagine how i'd feel if someone did that to my oscar's tank. They'd be spending a week or two in my shed with broken wrists and ankles,toothless and tongueless.














People who kill other people's pets for fun deserve violence.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

But out of all the dumb things to do to a fish tank... Pouring pepsi in it? And a piranha tank no less. You'd think they would've been more likely to try and feed them something they found in the freezer/fridge like chicken or what have you. Stupid kids don't even know how to f*ck up properly.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> What in the pepsi killed the fish? I mean, it's water, carbon, sugar, caramel...what killed them?


If you can clean rusty coins with cola, I wonder what it does to something as fragile as a fish


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Mettle said:


> But out of all the dumb things to do to a fish tank... Pouring pepsi in it? And a piranha tank no less. You'd think they would've been more likely to try and feed them something they found in the freezer/fridge like chicken or what have you. *Stupid kids don't even know how to f*ck up properly.*


LMFAO









an added thing i would have done is punch one in the nose. make his nose bleed....then dunk his head in the piranha tank.

maybe in their last movements before death they could have exacted revenge on one of the f*ckers!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think your friend is a complete dumbass for having a party when he has his 100g tank right in plain view for anyone to have access to.

The party would be a good idea if the tank was in his room or something. But having your tank out in your living room is just asking for something to happen.

He shouldn't have been such a dumbass and considered that maybe something will happen to them and that when you throw a party absolutley NOBODY has respect for your personal belongings.

But anyways, The ass kicking was certainly in order..
But your friends P's dying and his whole set up didn't have to get ruined...so he should partly blame himself for it


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

If I threw a party like that with strangers showing up, I would have shown them a machete or shot gun and said: "This is for whoever fuckes with the tank. enjoy the party."

At least they got beat pretty good, sorry about the fish though. But I dont think you would need to replace filters, just rinse them and replace the media. As for the gravel, replace that.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

props 2 u man.....


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> I think your friend is a complete dumbass for having a party when he has his 100g tank right in plain view for anyone to have access to.
> 
> The party would be a good idea if the tank was in his room or something. But having your tank out in your living room is just asking for something to happen.
> 
> ...


thats your personal opinion, everyone else agrees that we did a good job beating them up, when you throw a party and you have a 100 gallon tank, have fun moving it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

dc2rtek said:


> I think your friend is a complete dumbass for having a party when he has his 100g tank right in plain view for anyone to have access to.
> 
> The party would be a good idea if the tank was in his room or something. But having your tank out in your living room is just asking for something to happen.
> 
> ...


thats your personal opinion, everyone else agrees that we did a good job beating them up, when you throw a party and you have a 100 gallon tank, have fun moving it.








[/quote]

I also agree that it was good to beat their asses for it.

And the point i am trying to make is....I wouldn't even have the party in the first place if i had a 100 gallon tank. Your just asking for sh*it to happen.

Do you ever wonder why people that have parties always get their walls bashed in, stuff stolen, expensive stuff broken? It's all because people do not care one bit about your personal things. So this guy should have thought about that before having the party and maybe he would have changed his mind. He would also have some nice P's and a Pepsi-free tank.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

dc2rtek said:


> i heard pepsi is made out of acid..if you put a peice of meat in a cup of pepsi and leave it overnight, its not going to be there.


Yes, it's phosphoric acid as it says in the ingredients.
I try to drink as little cola as possible because I don't want my internal organs to dissolve like the rust on a coin.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I put coke and pepsi on a rusted nail and on a coin and i left it for a week.

My sister told me that it would take the rust off a nail or a coin and we got into a huge argument over so i decided to prove her wrong...and I did

I left it for about 2 weeks, nevermind over night....and it was still rusted.

It's just a myth


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Steve7 said:


> i woulda made them drink the tank water










yeha that plus their ass kick plus pay for the damages


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I put coke and pepsi on a rusted nail and on a coin and i left it for a week.
> 
> My sister told me that it would take the rust off a nail or a coin and we got into a huge argument over so i decided to prove her wrong...and I did
> 
> ...


Want to hear something disturbing?

Coke and Pepsi are sometimes used to clean up blood on the road after a messy accident. Its a very effective blood thinner


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

back in high school my mom did a science project on the acidity of coke.

she put a small nail into a can of coke....and after a while the nail was totally disolved...but that was oldschool coca cola.lol.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

have they eaten raw piranha eggs before?

no?

they would have if i had got old of them

im pretty sure my cat woulda poo'd in their mouth aswell


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

dc2rtek said:


> I dont really know what were going to do next, we cant report to the police because we beat the living sh*t out of them..but i think were going to scare them to death to pay for all the equipment and fish they killed. My friend spent over $600+ setting that 100 gallon tank up just for his lil piranhas. He live plants in there, all of them died. The same guy who hooked him up with the piranhas is no longer around to sell them to us..he was a private breeder. We live in California, so we cant find any around stores since its illegal.


You just gotta know who to talk to







there are plenty of lfs in the LA and OC area that sell them.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sue them. I would


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> sue them. I would


no,remove all the flesh from the bone,consume what you can immediately and store the rest in the deep freeze. Then break the bones and remove the marrow (the most nutricious part of the human body) and store that as well. I think a good soul-stealing man consumption is in order.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

This is kinda weird, I had a party at my house a month or so ago and I was afraid that was going to happen to me. Luckily nobody fucked with my fish but I kept an eye on that sh*t. It's bound to happen for some dumb reason that when people get drunk at parties, they always have to f*ck with the fish tank.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Just some questions for all those going through this sh*t....

How old are you people. How old are you that you have peers and "friends," that would do something like this to your tanks? How old(young,) are you people that you are throwing parties and have to be paranoid of what might happen to your p's?

Id hate to defend the people that are actually causing harm on your fish or your hobbies.. So I won't do that... But where in the hell does your own responsiblity step in? 
If you are irresponsible enough to invite people like this over, then you are waiting for disaster to strike... If you have to worry about your hobbies(in this case a piranha tank) when you throw a party, then you are obviously not old enough for this type of responsiblity or you are not mature enough enough for this hobby.....

I sure know I wouldn't allow this to happen, and I wouldnt have to catch people in the act...... Because I wouldn't surround myself with idiots like this.
IMO people like this bring this trouble upon themselves, IMO these people do not deserve to own an aquarium or be a part of an expensive hobby if they are going to be irresponsible like this.
This is nonsense....


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

bowserfins said:


> Just some questions for all those going through this sh*t....
> 
> How old are you people. How old are you that you have peers and "friends," that would do something like this to your tanks? How old(young,) are you people that you are throwing parties and have to be paranoid of what might happen to your p's?
> 
> ...


That's a really bold statement that's equally retarded. To tell someone that because they have a social life they should not be allowed to partake in the fish hobby is just wrong. Clearly you have never been to a party or hosted one or you might know something about this. People you don't know do get in to the party,friends of friends,people are drinking,sh*t happens. This is an unfortunately situation,not a consequence of stupidity or lack of responsability.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Just some questions for all those going through this sh*t....
> 
> How old are you people. How old are you that you have peers and "friends," that would do something like this to your tanks? How old(young,) are you people that you are throwing parties and have to be paranoid of what might happen to your p's?
> 
> ...


That's a really bold statement that's equally retarded. To tell someone that because they have a social life they should not be allowed to partake in the fish hobby is just wrong. Clearly you have never been to a party or hosted one or you might know something about this. People you don't know do get in to the party,friends of friends,people are drinking,sh*t happens. This is an unfortunately situation,not a consequence of stupidity or lack of responsability.
[/quote]

Apparently you missed the part where I asked about these particular members' age(and/or mayurity level)..................

My opinion is that if you are young enough... OR Immature enough.... To invite people like this over... Or to somehow let ignorance like this enter your "party!!" That you certainly should accept some responsiblity for what has happened.....

I have a healthy social life... I still throw keggers and have plenty of parties several times a year, same as I attend parties, keggers, and social gatherings on a regualr basis.....

But this kind of sh*t is just immature... I would not attend a party where something like this might happen and if I had to make a conscienous decision as to what things could go wrong at my house while throwing a party... I just wouldn't have it at all....

Having a get together, a party, or a social gathering like the one described here means you have the responsiblity not to let stupid things like this happen... It means you are old enough or mature enough to deal with the sh*t that happens and it means you should be responsible enough to know better before it gets as stupid as this......

Bottom line if something like this happens you are just too irresponsible to have a party like this in the first place and you, yourself, should know better.....


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

The thing is, friends invite friends, who sometimes invite their friends. It's almost a given that if you throw a party, not a get-to-gether, but a party, people you don't know will be there. I like to think I'm a nice guy (sometimes), so I don't throw a fit, I just keep an eye on my sh*t. I'm 19 in a couple months, to answer the question.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> The thing is, friends invite friends, who sometimes invite their friends. It's almost a given that if you throw a party, not a get-to-gether, but a party, people you don't know will be there. I like to think I'm a nice guy (sometimes), so I don't throw a fit, I just keep an eye on my sh*t. I'm 19 in a couple months, to answer the question.


Ok I can respect most of what you said, and I can understand most of it...... Basically goes back to the other guy's statements that sh*t happens at parties of this sort...

My gripe is that this is not neccessary..... The whole post about this is not neccessary....
If you are immature enough to throw parties like this while understanding that friends invite friends who invite friends Then you should be prepared for this tragedy.. Or you should be wise enough to derail a tragedy like this before it happens...

And if you cannot prevent it, something bad happens(in this case aquarium tragedy), or if your parents house burns down... Then ultimately you, yourself, are to blame as well....

You are either too young to be having parties like this or you are just too immature to be having parties like this...

My point is, after this bullshit happens, don't come here and gripe.. Don't come here and try to make yourself out as a badass.... The least you could do is learn from this and learn how to be a responsible person.... Because ultimately this situation coulda been avoided, shoulda been avoided, and if you need to beat someone's ass because this happened... And you need to come here and make yourself out to be a big shot over this... then apparently you care little about your fish, your hobby, your parents house..... And you are on the same level as the idiots who started the trouble in the first place.... You shouldn't be throwing parties like this you aren't old enough or mature enough....


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Those guys deserved to have their asses beat plain and simple, and you cant blame him for what happened, even if he invited them.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

should broke there damn arm so they would have 4-6weeks of pain to remind them of how stupid they are


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Guys are so violent.


----------

